# Custom Gheenoe Lt 25 "Raptor"



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks cool, being you sit almost on top of the motor, what did you move up front to offset the weight?

Is raptor a nickname you came up with or an actual model, if so what does it have that's different?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Workmanship is awesome and you've got a great looking rig. Very clean lines. 

When I look into my crystal ball my guess is that (large) trim tabs will be in your very near future! Possibly also a doel fin as well. 

Keep us posted once you get her wet.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Doel-fin? Now that's funny Tom!   ;D


Look closely and what do you see?
Someone has decided to take running shallow in a 'noe way serious!
I was wondering why the helm was so far aft, has to be to with that setup.

Nosecone, low water pickup, way cupped prop, stabilizer plate, power jackplate...daaaaay-uuuum!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice set up brozef! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Didn't even notice the motor setup, is this one of the LT's built with a tunnel?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Doel-fin? Now that's funny Tom!   ;D
> 
> 
> Look closely and what do you see?
> ...


No doubt that thing is set up to run shallow, just mentioned my thoughts as with the motor hanging off the back on a JP, all the tower and rigging weight and his body weight within 3' of the transom spells one thing to me.... 

Now I notice the Bob's cav plate, and possible T&T and I hope that cuts it for him. 

Trim tabs will absolutely help any setup get up on plane shallower, run shallower, as well as eliminate porpoising.


But I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir as he seems like he's got that thing modded nicely. Once he gets it wet and dials it in he'll know more than any of us!

OP I really like the work you've done on it. There's a lot of stuff on that boat but it's done tastefully and you've kept your fishing room intact. 

-T


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

great setup! can't wait to see how it rides. I especially like the sticker "Tampering with my boat may result in an ass whoopin' you will never forget" lol. 

Looks like it's supposed to be there.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Trim tabs will be a necessity on that setup, get up on plane shallower, run shallower, as well as eliminate porpoising.


Fixed it for you Tom... [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh, that thing is sweet!
Who did the platform?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

> Ahhhhhhh, that thing is sweet!
> Who did the platform?


Bluepoint in Titusville made the platform, and my welder modified it with the side panels to accommodate the steering and controls. He also added the aluminum plates on the platform and seat, in order to eliminate the fiberglass removable plates. Then he added the two rod holders on the back.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That motor setup is finer than frogs hair


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A very nice addition ! Can't wait to see it in person ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It's sweet getting to see this build come together! it's looking great, Bob! Yet another great build to add to the "bonaflied" edition fleet.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

we will have to do a shallow water challenge  ...     bring it ON !

Win or loose I'll buy you a beer ... You Rule !


----------



## bray824 (Jul 26, 2011)

That should be a blast to drive sitting up on the motor like that. First noe like it that I've seen. Nicely done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

> Looks cool, being you sit almost on top of the motor, what did you move up front to offset the weight?
> 
> Is raptor a nickname you came up with or an actual model, if so what does it have that's different?


The platform is positioned so the seat is almost over the original bench seat. And with the jack plate and trim and tilt, there should be enough negative camber and lift from the back to keep the bow down. In the bow I have my safety gear, cooler and in the future the trolling motor battery. And the name "Raptor" is for the model of boat, all with this type of platform. Whether it be center consoule or stick steer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Raptor

as in "Gheenoe Raptor"

"Ranger Banshee"


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

> Raptor
> 
> as in "Gheenoe Raptor"
> 
> "Ranger Banshee"


 Yes, ranger has the "Banshee" and Custom Gheenoe has the "Raptor. Which is the first of it's kind anywhere with stick steering.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta Give Tom C some credit ... ;-)

I could be wrong but ...


His was the first I saw with an Elevated Operating Position with stick steering ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There was at least one before that too. I remember a green Classic with a guy that did the same thing.

Still cool. Look forward to seeing how it does on the water.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can recall a few guys who elevated them, but none as nice and I think they were classics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, let me be a little bit more specific. I ment to say the first one of it's kind designed into the platform.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

It reminds me of an airboat rig, sickest LT ever


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

> It reminds me of an airboat rig, sickest LT ever


Thanks bro, cant wait to try it out. Unfortunently I cant get the 5ft shift and throttel cables until this Thursday.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

ok its thursday! Is it ready yet


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol you jumped the gun, it's only Wednesday. It will be cool to see this thing run. I'm really interested in seeing videos of this puppy cornering, should be a wild ride. [smiley=tv.gif]


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I found out today that the cables are going to ship out tomorrow from Mercury. I wont see them until probably Tuesday. That means a couple of water tests late next week, then back to Titusville to give it a proper thrashing. Then we will shoot the videos and have us a good time. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Need an update. It's been too long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

I am getting closer, changed out the water pump and the gear oil the other day. And today I picked up the shift and throttle cables. All that is left is the steering cable to come from Custom Gheenoe and she will go to the water. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Where did the nose cone come from? It looks bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

> Where did the nose cone come from? It looks bad ass!


 The nose cone on the motor came from Bob's machine shop.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Great looking Sled!! I have stick steering on my Gheenoe from Easy Glide also and just started having issues with the the cable sticking. I would recommend covering the exposed part of the cable with a boot. Easy Glide does not make a boot, nor do the recommend there setup for saltwater! This was news to me, but my system has given me 5 years of service without trouble until now. 

Good luck with your new ride!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Well after way too many issues with the motor and lower unit I was able to actually run and fish this "Raptor" today. I have owned and operated lots of boats in my adult life but non of them gave me this much fun. It handles like it is on rails, and with the stainless four blade prop I'm up on top quick and top out at 26.4 solo. It was a little bit breezy today but I managed to find some fish and had an awesome four hours on the water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome! I hope you keep her for a while.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lots of Talent went into that project ... Can't wait to see it in February !!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Lots of Talent went into  that project ... Can't wait to see it  in February !!!


It'll probably be sold by then!

Once again Bob, great rig! One of the cleanest I've ever seen. Great work catching fish!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

> Awesome! I hope you keep her for a while.


I'm keeping this one for a while, it's just too damn much fun. I am already looking forward to running it again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

I was just looking back at the pictures, and noticed that the polling platform legs look like mangrove roots, cool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

And now I am able to put the hole rig in the garage.


----------



## Flounder_Joe (Apr 21, 2011)

Man that is is fine ride, I know your proud of it, it shows in the attention to the details. Great job.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

> Man that is is fine ride, I know your proud of it, it shows in the attention to the details. Great job.


Thank you Joe, I am very proud of this boat, it all came together just how I imagined it. I am overly excited every time I drive it.


----------

